# Free Ride - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Edgar Winter Group classic Free Ride - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpBQrQkVaTs


----------

